# Price increase???



## vfr781rider (Jan 14, 2007)

So, the wife and I both received a latter saying our bills would increase by $1 a month. Both of us have always been on the $25 for 5 months or thereabouts plan for 7 years or so. Curious to hear from those who renewed that same plan in the last few weeks as to whether they negotiated the same rate or it really went up.


----------



## vfr781rider (Jan 14, 2007)

No one comes around here much anymore, I guess


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

I just paid $25 for 5 months. I always cancel at the end of the time and wait for the offer again. No ongoing subscription because they charge too much.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

They wouldn't let me get another 5-month deal for $25 last month. Said I had been using that promotional deal for too long (hey, they offered it to me; why wouldn't I accept it).


----------



## vfr781rider (Jan 14, 2007)

trh said:


> They wouldn't let me get another 5-month deal for $25 last month. Said I had been using that promotional deal for too long (hey, they offered it to me; why wouldn't I accept it).


Did you cancel or what did they do for you?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I've been on one deal or another for over 10 years. If I don't get the 5 for 25, I'd just turn off the service. They'll send you offers a few weeks later (from what I hear).


----------



## vfr781rider (Jan 14, 2007)

MikeW said:


> I've been on one deal or another for over 10 years. If I don't get the 5 for 25, I'd just turn off the service. They'll send you offers a few weeks later (from what I hear).


Right, but they sent out a letter saying rates were going up by $1a month. I'm just trying to find out if it's true or the 5 for25 is still available.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

vfr781rider said:


> Right, but they sent out a letter saying rates were going up by $1a month. I'm just trying to find out if it's true or the 5 for25 is still available.


My wife got the 5 for $25 after that notice came out. I think that is a special deal and isn't impacted by the rate increase.


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

Just got an e-mail last week, going up to over $270/year for me. No, it isn't. And, I'm not prepared to use an external unit for the sake of getting a la carte. I'm done.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Cancel. Wait a couple of weeks for SiriusXM to send you a better offer. Accept it if you want to resume service.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I recently leased a new car with a 4-month trial of SXM. I see the renewal price is $15.99 per month with minimum discounts for one or two-year renewals or for car only or limited channel service.

I will pass on renewing immediately and see what they offer come September. $25 or even a bit more for five months sounds very reasonable. Otherwise I will be playing CDs or MP3s after the trial period.


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

I was offered and took $30 for 6 months after the 3 month trial expired.


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

Cancelled today. Best offer I got was six months of Select for not much less than full price. We'll see what comes in the mail.


----------



## btedford (Mar 10, 2010)

After my trial ended this past spring, I called and got Sirius All-Access for $130 for a year.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

MadMac said:


> Cancelled today. Best offer I got was six months of Select for not much less than full price. We'll see what comes in the mail.


30M subs and growing fast minus 1.


----------



## vfr781rider (Jan 14, 2007)

The wife and I both renewed in the past week. She is Sirius and got $29.99 for 6 months. I'm XM and got $29.99 for 5 months. I'll take either one, but it gets harder (more frustrating) each time to have to fight with them to get the 'deal'. You get transferred twice having to repeat your name, address, and phone number each time. It only takes 15 minutes or so, but still... If I had a car I could connect my phone to, I'd bail, but I don't so I still play the game


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

sweep49 said:


> I was offered and took $30 for 6 months after the 3 month trial expired.


So did I. Great on long trips and not too shabby around town.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

My hubby got 25 for 6 months. I was ready to dump it totally.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

That $30 for six months is for my car only and doesn't include all channels. That's fine, though. Route 395 through central California doesn't have much in the way of decent radio stations to listen to. At home we listen to KUSC, an all classical music station, much of the time. It's a preset on all the radios in our house and also in the car for local driving.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm also on the all access plan for around 100ish a year as well. It's odd that people aren't getting the deals at renewal time. I don't think I've been on a call with them yet where they didn't eventually get down to somewhere below $7 a month for the regular subscription. They don't like to let you go


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

99 for Select after an invoice more than twice that.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I keep trying to cancel every year and they keep offering the all access @$125 or whatever it is now. Think I will deny this year and really go through with the cancel.
I listen to local country station most of time and stopped fantasy football listening with the nauseating commercial adds every 10-15 minutes, I just couldn't handle any longer.


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

Rate Change-Frequently Asked Questions - SiriusXM Radio 
Rate increase coming yet again.


----------

